

Slick 1.0 – Type-safe Database Queries for Scala - Garbage
http://blog.typesafe.com/announcing-slick-10-type-safe-database-querie

======
jaytaylor
This remix of ScalaQuery looks okay, but when I was evaluating the options
back in 2011 I chose Squeryl and I don't see anything greater being offered
here yet.

I'll check back in a few months.

Disclaimer: I have given presentations on and contributed to Squeryl. However,
if I find something better I'll happily switch.. but it'd have to /really/ be
better, not just "newer" or stamped out by TypeSafe.

~~~
eeperson
My understanding of what Slick offers over something like Squeryl (which I
admit I don't know super well so correct me if I'm wrong) is that it's queries
can be generalized over many different data stores and is not just limited to
SQL. This is why there are plans to release other backends in the future, such
as MongoDB. It is able to accomplish this by constructing queries through
monadic composition[1]. This an idea that has already been shown to be fairly
successful with Microsoft's LINQ[2].

[1][http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2011/4/106584-a-co-
relational-...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2011/4/106584-a-co-relational-
model-of-data-for-large-shared-data-banks/fulltext)
[2]<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Language_Integrated_Query>

EDIT: clarity

------
kclay
I used this when it was ScalaQuery but ended up switching to Squeryl(for favor
over case classes being verbose in declaring tables). I may have to take
another look into this on my next scala project.

------
weakwire
Same here Squeryl does the job for now and it's production ready. Not eager to
change now.

